# How to rehome my cat.



## Vikkilou11 (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi I'm from Portsmouth.

I need to know how to rehome my cat please if anyone can advise please?
She's stressed living here and has started overgooming.
The vets have advised on some things to do but it's since other cats moved in next door and come in our garden.
I don't know if I can rehome her in this condition yet I think somewhere new where she'd get more attention would benefit her.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

1. Have you tried any of things the vets have suggested?

2. Is it definitely stress and not an allergy? Stress is a potential cause of overgrooming, but is overdiagnosed.

This may be a manageable - if not fixable - problem. Moving home may cause her further stress.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Rehoming her is likely to make it worse to be honest. 

I have a cat that overgrooms, partly stress and partly what the vet suspects is feline hyperesthesia aka rolling skin disease. I would personally say its mostly stress, My daughter bought a very friendly dog home, she wet herself in terror and was bald from the waist down a few days later.. Another time she escaped the house, was chased by a dog and her back end was bald a couple of days later. I redecorated which meant lots of furniture moving...bald again. And then theres the times we are not sure of the cause but during these times we noticed her back fur is constantly "twerking" she mad dashes everywhere, chases and hisses at her tail and then starts to go bald which is what led thevet to diagnose probable feline hyperesthesia. 

I've noticed her back rolling a bit today and chasing her tail so i'm using distraction, extra play, extra treats...anything to distract...and it (distraction) works to a point...not caught her washing yet today. (fingers crossed I don't come down to a bald kitty in the morning) I will keep up the distraction as much as I can until her current bout of skin rolling ceases.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

What did the vet recommend and what have you tried?
If it is stress related a lot of forum members have used Zylkene with success:
Zylkene for Dogs & Cats | Anxiety | Behavioural | Daily Care | Cats | MedicAnimal.com
Might be worth a try


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

If you think its due to other cats causing her stress, can you cat proof your garden to keep them out or would your cat accept being an indoor cat? It seems such a shame to think about rehoming if you can do something to help. My cat also overgrooms and I give her Zylkene. Have you discounted fleas and mites with your vet or a food allergy? Also, I don't quite understand what you mean when you say you want to rehome her where she can get more attention - do you mean to someone with more time to deal with this problem?


----------



## Bobpetcare (Feb 4, 2015)

My Madeleine overgrooms with stress sometimes. We permanently have a Feliway plugged in, which is expensive, about £15 a month, but worth it for my cats happiness. She is alot better now. Both now play together more as well. I would definately recommend!


----------

